
Route 53 Traffic Flow - hepha1979
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-route-53-traffic-flow/
======
stblack
> Pricing starts at $50.00 per policy record per month.

Not cheap.

Then, following the link:

> A policy record represents the application of an Amazon Route 53 Traffic
> Flow policy to a specific DNS name (such as www.example.com) in order to use
> the traffic policy to manage traffic for that DNS name.

So to do this right in all-but-trivial cases, you'll likely need more than one
policy record.

Nice service though. If you want fast response from locations worldwide,
this'll help immensely.

